# We moving main stream



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Today I received my copy of fishing Monthly (NSW) and there is now a regular Kayaking section.

It seems now that kayak fishing is starting to be recognized by fishing mags this would only mean the sport is becoming popular with the general public, moving into the main stream of fishing folks.

It will be interesting if other mag follow the same and we might even find a mag dedicated to kayak fishing as whole.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

No not mainstream, please not mainstream  . Now IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll have to find another sport which can make me wind swept, different and interesting.

DAMM YOU ALL FIND SOMETHING ELSE DO DO WITH YOUR SPARE TIME.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

victor-victor said:


> Today I received my copy of fishing Monthly (NSW) and there is now a regular Kayaking section.
> 
> It seems now that kayak fishing is starting to be recognized by fishing mags this would only mean the sport is becoming popular with the general public, moving into the main stream of fishing folks.
> 
> It will be interesting if other mag follow the same and we might even find a* mag dedicated to kayak fishing *as whole.


Allready happened its call adventure fish its all yaks and hiking.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

If you think we're getting too mainstream and ho hum you might like to consider 'Swishing'.

Hard to get more basic. You pull on a pair of fins, a wet suit if it's a cold climate, swim out past the surf line with a short stroker combo and cast slugs into tuna boils.

When you get a hookup you allow the fish to tow you around till it runs out of steam then you swim/tow it back to shore.

You earn extra points if you survive being towed through a school of sharks.

I read about guys doing this in the states a couple of years ago although strangely enough, I haven't heard anything about them lately.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmmm interesting concept there Billybob sounds like alot of fun could even introduce the humble boogie board somehow for extra effect  and perhaps tie on a few teasers to your flippers for extra points or finess :?

Milt,


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

The hardcore swisher could always puncture themselves for a berley trail.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Ohh have you seen what happens to Gatsey when he has too much???


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

And no he is not checking to see if that floating berley is the right consistency for Dolphin Fish.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hahahahaha thats gold, I think this forum need a whole new Index titled the antics of Gatesy  Pink thongs, BYO burley and the list could go on from the stories he's told me   

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Billybob, 'swiching' sounds a lot like a new, on the edge style of fishing I started talking about a few years ago (Fishnetters called me crazy). That is life jacket fishing. Stick on a PFD, dog paddle out or whatever to where you need to be and just cast out while bobbing up and down in the water. I may well do it soon, just for kicks.

It's pleasing to see that kayak fishing is getting the attention it deserves. Throughout my Aus kayak fishing expedition, I'll be writing a hell of a lot as I go (even have 2 publishers lined up willing to publish a book if I write it), and had planned to sell some freelance articles to a few fishing mags. Good to know they're paying attention. Oh, and yeah - I'll have a website covering the trip, which will be updated on a daily basis. More news on that as it goes live.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Write a few chapters just after you meet Rawprawn and Gatesy  look forward to the website and reading about your adventures.

Milt,


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

I thought hooking up to a tuna in a sit in was a little extreme but this 'swish'is pushing it.
Just my luck I'd hookup to a 200kg southern bluefin.
Tez


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Milt said:


> Write a few chapters just after you meet Rawprawn and Gatesy  look forward to the website and reading about your adventures.
> 
> Milt,


I tell you what, you do the bobbing up and down in the life jacket thing and IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll sit anxiously in the boat with pen and paper poised to capture every exciting moment.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

yaker said:


> seabear said:
> 
> 
> > Just my luck I'd hookup to a 200kg southern bluefin.
> ...


One good reason I don't yak fish in open waters off 1770 Tony.The Reefies and Bronzies are just too scary.

Cheers Tez


----------

